# Flouride Dangers



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

So you trust our government?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.ada.org/sections/professionalResources/pdfs/fluoridation_facts.pdf


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Why is Fluoride Bad for You?


----------



## WinTheMindWinTheDay (Jul 27, 2011)

Whether some of it's fact, some of it's fantasy, the truth of the matter is that we have some nasty things in our water. My land, if I ever get my own some day, won't have city water lines running to it. That's for sure.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

RevWC said:


> Why is Fluoride Bad for You?


If fluoride was used by the Nazi's to keep the people calm and docile do you think fluoride may be more heavily added to poor areas to keep them calm and the effect is that it makes the people depressed and not want to work? Therefore keeping the poor poor? 
I wonder if they were to take the fluoride out of the water in the poor areas and add low doses of lithium and vitamin B which can be mood lifters if it would change the whole town??


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

*OUCH!!!!*

Where Does Fluoride Come From? - NHF

Many dentists and most of the public are unaware their fluoride-laced glass of water is actually spiked with an impure industrial waste product (fluosilicic acid), "scrubbed" from Florida phosphate fertilizer smokestacks.

The filtering was forced by successful lawsuits against fluoride-emitting industries for cattle and crop damage; but the residue also provided a cheap fluoride source critical for the war effort (WWII) as well as for water fluoridation .


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank God we are running off of a deep well.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Where Does Fluoride Come From? - NHF
> 
> Many dentists and most of the public are unaware their fluoride-laced glass of water is actually spiked with an impure industrial waste product (fluosilicic acid), "scrubbed" from Florida phosphate fertilizer smokestacks.
> 
> The filtering was forced by successful lawsuits against fluoride-emitting industries for cattle and crop damage; but the residue also provided a cheap fluoride source critical for the war effort (WWII) as well as for water fluoridation .


Good Article! Check the MSDS sheet http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927595


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We have spring water. Suits me just fine.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The Straight Dope: Is fluoride in water a good thing or a danger?
Dear Cecil:

In 2002 you said, "Long a target of fringe groups, fluoridation is widely considered one of the great public-health achievements of the last century." My wife has shown me a lot of Internet back-and-forth suggesting a host of problems that can be blamed on fluoridation. Some say fluoride is industrial waste and that the mining industry duped us into thinking it's healthy so we'd want it in our water. So is fluoride deadly or healthy, or do we just not know?

- James B., Columbia, Maryland

Oh, we've got a pretty fair idea. Fact is, like a lot of things (Tylenol and water come to mind), fluoride can be either good or bad for you depending on how much you get. In small amounts the stuff is definitely salubrious. Though a few holdouts still argue, most research I've seen credits fluoridation with the sharp drop in tooth decay seen throughout the developed world over the past 40 years. In the U.S., 67 percent of those drinking public water get fluoride in it and tooth decay has fallen 68 percent since the late 60s, leading the Centers for Disease Control to call water fluoridation one of the top ten public-health achievements of the 20th century. Too much of a good thing, on the other hand - and we're talking milligrams per kilo of body weight, not gallons - and you've got problems, ranging from stained teeth and upset stomach to death.

Although fluoride's contribution to healthy teeth had been suspected earlier, the guy chiefly responsible for getting people to focus on the usefulness of having it in drinking water is Dr. Frederick McKay, who in 1909 began investigating a tooth discoloration so common among residents of Colorado Springs that it was known as "Colorado brown stain." After peering into the mouths of nearly 3,000 kids in the area and finding that 87 percent had stained teeth, McKay and colleagues went on to establish that (a) such teeth were unusually resistant to serious cavities and (b) the cause of both phenomena was the naturally high fluoride level in the local water supply. After further research showed that one part per million of fluoride in drinking water reduced tooth decay with minimal risk of stained teeth, Grand Rapids, Michigan, became the first city to artificially fluoridate its water in 1945. Thousands of other municipalities have done so since.

For years antifluoridationists were mainly paranoids who thought it was all a Bolshevik plot. Today they're still paranoid, but they've polished up their arguments. A sample:

1. Fluoride is industrial/mining waste. Fluorosilicic acid, a common fluoridating agent, is a by-product of phosphate fertilizer production, and phosphates are mined, so technically I guess you could say fluoride is mining waste. Big deal. Lots of useful commodities are made as a by-product of other processes, such as gypsum from burning coal and molasses from sugar refining. The suggestion that fertilizer tycoons have suckered the country into fluoridating drinking water to simplify disposal of their toxic waste is, to be gentle, a reach.

2. Fluoride can be poisonous. Yup. In 1993 dozens of Mississippi residents were sickened by tap water with fluoride levels as much as 200 times the recommended amount; the year before, an accident at an Alaskan water treatment plant resulted in one death due to fluoride poisoning. A toddler who scarfs a tube of fluoridated toothpaste risks acute fluoride toxicity, symptoms of which include the aforementioned stomach upset or worse. True, these are overdoses and thus preventable with reasonable care, but you'll also find claims that long-term exposure to lesser amounts of fluoride can lead to skeletal and kidney damage, learning disabilities and brain disorders, thyroid problems, allergies, and birth defects including Down syndrome. Notwithstanding the occasional disturbing finding, support for these contentions is weak, although the CDC did issue a statement that one study showed a potential increase in osteosarcoma, a rare bone cancer, in young males who drink fluoridated water.

3. Fluoridation has been (literally) shoved down the throat of the American public. This one's the toughest to refute. The dirty little secret among water fluoridation advocates is that while tooth decay has declined dramatically in places that fluoridate their water, it's dropped equally fast in places that don't. There's some debate about why, but surely in large part it's because people who don't get fluoride out of the tap are getting it from other sources, including not just fluoridated toothpaste but, in countries such as Germany and France, fluoridated table salt. If Sylvie or Fritz worries that fluoride will make their hair fall out, they can buy nonfluoridated products. Americans drinking fluoridated water don't have that option. Water fluoridation advocates say never mind the philosophy, we've got a system that works, don't fix it if it ain't broke, etc. Fine, but it's odd to have Europeans advocating choice while here in the land of liberty we know what's good for you, so shut up and drink.

- Cecil Adams


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Jason said:


> We have spring water. Suits me just fine.


check your water. where I live there is fluoride in the water naturally. when my dh was born we didn't know it and gave her fluoride vitamins. when her teeth starting coming in we saw white spots on them. a friend who was a neighbor told us about the water and to stop the vitamins. when i check with the water company (they get the water from deep wells less than a mile from my home), they told us that the only thing they added to the water was chloride for safety. when i checked with a testing company they said that our well water was full of minerals of all kinds and was considered some of the best. after that I quit with any vitamins.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

The powers in charge of culling the world's population have built-in a system of control that stems far enough back into the past of America's social consciousness that poisoning ourselves on a daily basis has become part of the hygienic habits embraced by toothpaste using consumers worldwide. This system of influence has conditioned the human animal to engage in the daily rituals of dental hygiene which has become the mechanism for medicating the minds of the masses. Consuming massive quantities of the developmental neurotoxin known as toothpaste has turned a society of cavity conscientious citizens into a herd of shinny teethed imbeciles oblivious to the consequences of their pearly whites.
The Fluoride that is added to drinking water and toothpaste has been lowering children's IQ levels if consumed in quantities of 2 parts per million or greater. The most popular toothpaste brands on the market have a fluoride concentration level of 1,000 to 1,500 parts per million. Maybe this is why toothpaste has a poison control label warning that if the product is swallowed you should seek medical assistance. Although toothpaste is not designed to be eaten we have all witnessed children and teens consuming it as though it were candy. Sublingual administration of medication is when you keep a liquid under your tongue and your body absorbs it through the sublingual veins into the bloodstream. Is this why we are told to brush our twice daily for 3 minutes at a time to get a full dose of the neurotoxic agent called fluoride?
The {EPA} Environmental Pollution Agency have set safety level of fluoride in drinking water at 2-4 parts per million which include most all bottled waters. The {HHS} Health and Human Services readjusted those numbers lowering the level of fluoride in drinking water to .7 parts per million. In the past 5 years there have been over 35 studies concluding that fluoride in levels as low as 2 parts per million can result in developmental disabilities as reflected in the lowering of children's IQ's. The {CDC} Center for Disease Creation and Proliferation states that fluoride varnish comes in concentration as high as 22,600 parts per million but fail to mention the adverse effects this level of fluoride has on the brain.
Fluoride is being used to sedate the mental hygiene of the average American into a state of complacency leading us to a nation of slaves willing to except the oppressive powers slow push towards totalitarianism. To think something as innocuous as brushing your teeth can lead to neurological disorders only exemplifies the elitist disregard and utter contempt for human life. The eugenics program has moved from the physical sterilization of the unfit to the mental castration of millions. Generations from now will wake to a world of mindless automatons who lack the ability to reason but have an amazing smile. 
http://www.twitter.com/#!/EVaccines
https://plus.google.com/1162485714358...
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?i...
http://pinterest.com/ExperimentalVax/
http://experimentalvaccines.blogspot....
http://www.youtube.com/user/Experimen...
http://experimentalvaccines.org/


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Floride is evil along with vaccinations and contrails.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh faithmarie... remember on one of those other threads when you said you weren't that smart? Smart isn't the issue, its gullability. You always post like your the sweetest person around but you pull out the classic well debunked conspiracy theories and seem whole heartedly to believe them. You would benefit to get your information from current times and give a little trust to the institutions that have dedicated millions and millions of hours to the research. Unless you think all but a few hack dentists are in bed with the new world order. A dash of skepticism is a good thing, an entire barrelful is a whole other story. 

I did appreciate that antibiotics alt plants post. Something very similar was just written in herb companion magazine. A Great read for alt med lifestyles. They help weed out the hacks on the web. 

Here is a great litmus test for something stating to be fact rather than opinion. Would you want to be on its side in a law suit? Would it be easy to defend or are you standing there with the crickets. If it's published in a wide spread distribution and legally claims to do something, its open to civil action if it fails to do so. If one of the authors in herb companion mixed up an herb in thier medicinal salves and killed people, you bet the magazine, author and everyone involved would be liable. Hence there is much fact checking and research. If some random on a website reposts something and it kills you...you might win a darwin award. *( not a desirable award).


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Whether or not you think fluoride is good or bad, putting it in municipal drinking water and taking away your choice can not be right. This like anything else should be a matter of facts on the table and leave it up to the individual. 
I don't take fluoride, never have, I won't drink water with chlorine in it either. This is my personal choice and I've been doing it for much longer than any anti anything reports have been around.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

You do have a choice in flouridated water or non-flouridated water, you just have to be willing to drill your own well for the non stuff.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

bigg777 said:


> You do have a choice in flouridated water or non-flouridated water, you just have to be willing to drill your own well for the non stuff.


I agree, not every one can drill a well, but they can buy bottled water. I'm sure that most people know fluoride is added to their water but I bet you can find some who don't have a clue and happily drink, wash and cook in it. What about drinking fountains at schools or parks, or kids that grab a drink out of the yard tap in summer. We pay for the water that comes out of the tap, I want mine safe and unadulterated, I'll choose what to add to it.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> You do have a choice in flouridated water or non-flouridated water, you just have to be willing to drill your own well for the non stuff.


Probably worth having it tested after you drill.
http://www.cdc.gov/fluoridation/fact_sheets/wellwater.htm


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

drfacefixer said:


> Oh faithmarie... remember on one of those other threads when you said you weren't that smart? Smart isn't the issue, its gullability. You always post like your the sweetest person around but you pull out the classic well debunked conspiracy theories and seem whole heartedly to believe them. You would benefit to get your information from current times and give a little trust to the institutions that have dedicated millions and millions of hours to the research. Unless you think all but a few hack dentists are in bed with the new world order. A dash of skepticism is a good thing, an entire barrelful is a whole other story.
> 
> I did appreciate that antibiotics alt plants post. Something very similar was just written in herb companion magazine. A Great read for alt med lifestyles. They help weed out the hacks on the web.
> 
> Here is a great litmus test for something stating to be fact rather than opinion. Would you want to be on its side in a law suit? Would it be easy to defend or are you standing there with the crickets. If it's published in a wide spread distribution and legally claims to do something, its open to civil action if it fails to do so. If one of the authors in herb companion mixed up an herb in thier medicinal salves and killed people, you bet the magazine, author and everyone involved would be liable. Hence there is much fact checking and research. If some random on a website reposts something and it kills you...you might win a darwin award. *( not a desirable award).


I appreciate your response. 
I agree ... maybe I am gullible and I may be wrong. 
But are you saying I could be sued for posting this? 
I don't know what you mean by my posting like I am the sweetest person... ..... In fact I find that my posts seem offensive to some. 
I don't want to be offensive or do anything here that will cause me to get " in trouble" I will not be offended if I am told to stop posting videos. And as a matter of fact ... and it may be wrong but I find this guy entertaining in his youtube and I ... agree with him... so .. I am not nice ... I am stupid and gullible and I am asking if I should stop posting.... I mean my youtube things? I am not being sarcastic. should I stop posting? Or can I post and not get sued or offend??? If it is legal and not harming anyone, can I post youtube videos? I don't mind being corrected.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

faithmarie said:


> I appreciate your response.
> I agree ... maybe I am gullible and I may be wrong.
> But are you saying I could be sued for posting this?
> I don't know what you mean by my posting like I am the sweetest person... ..... In fact I find that my posts seem offensive to some.
> I don't want to be offensive or do anything here that will cause me to get " in trouble" I will not be offended if I am told to stop posting videos. And as a matter of fact ... and it may be wrong but I find this guy entertaining in his youtube and I ... agree with him... so .. I am not nice ... I am stupid and gullible and I am asking if I should stop posting.... I mean my youtube things? I am not being sarcastic. should I stop posting? Or can I post and not get sued or offend??? If it is legal and not harming anyone, can I post youtube videos? I don't mind being corrected.


This guy is an idiot don't let it bother you!


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Wellrounded said:


> Whether or not you think fluoride is good or bad, putting it in municipal drinking water and taking away your choice can not be right. This like anything else should be a matter of facts on the table and leave it up to the individual.
> I don't take fluoride, never have, I won't drink water with chlorine in it either. This is my personal choice and I've been doing it for much longer than any anti anything reports have been around.


Did nature take away your choice when it put minerals in your water? And when aquifers and soil shift changes mineral content in your well - is that taking away your right to choose. Fluoridation is usually done on a community level based on need , desire and cost analysis. There are communities that voted not to, there are communities that stopped and city votes put it back. This isn't Burger King not everybody gets it their way. But since fluoridated water is in so much processed food, you're going to get some of it and its benefits anyway. It's added to bottled water too. Nursery water usually costs more because its purified and then fluoride is added back at ideal concentration. Simply said its all about concentration. Too little -bad. too much - real bad. Just enough very beneficial. I've had to call poison control twice In the ER to satisfy concerned parents for toothpaste ingestion. There is only one death ever reported in ER lit. You would need to eat on average 13 tubes to get a toxic level or chronically eat it. I personally know of three deaths of individuals that over hydrated with good old water and died. But we all know too little of that will kill you too


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

faithmarie said:


> I appreciate your response.
> I agree ... maybe I am gullible and I may be wrong.
> But are you saying I could be sued for posting this?
> I don't know what you mean by my posting like I am the sweetest person... ..... In fact I find that my posts seem offensive to some.
> I don't want to be offensive or do anything here that will cause me to get " in trouble" I will not be offended if I am told to stop posting videos. And as a matter of fact ... and it may be wrong but I find this guy entertaining in his youtube and I ... agree with him... so .. I am not nice ... I am stupid and gullible and I am asking if I should stop posting.... I mean my youtube things? I am not being sarcastic. should I stop posting? Or can I post and not get sued or offend??? If it is legal and not harming anyone, can I post youtube videos? I don't mind being corrected.


No not at all. I'm saying that well published sources have added liability and duty to publish what can be proven to be correct, so it's more often right than wrong. You can post all you want without worry unless you try to sell untested products and make false claims. You are always free to spread information - right or wrong( unless its classified or obtained illegally or your under contract not too). Please continue to post. I've never been offended or seen reason that one would. Smile often and worry less!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Too much floride for faithmarie.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

swjohnsey said:


> Too much floride for faithmarie.







I hope this makes you laugh and not angry ....

I am not saying which ones I believe... LOL:flower:


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

..................Cute!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

drfacefixer said:


> Did nature take away your choice when it put minerals in your water? And when aquifers and soil shift changes mineral content in your well - is that taking away your right to choose. Fluoridation is usually done on a community level based on need , desire and cost analysis. There are communities that voted not to, there are communities that stopped and city votes put it back. This isn't Burger King not everybody gets it their way. But since fluoridated water is in so much processed food, you're going to get some of it and its benefits anyway. It's added to bottled water too. Nursery water usually costs more because its purified and then fluoride is added back at ideal concentration. Simply said its all about concentration. Too little -bad. too much - real bad. Just enough very beneficial. I've had to call poison control twice In the ER to satisfy concerned parents for toothpaste ingestion. There is only one death ever reported in ER lit. You would need to eat on average 13 tubes to get a toxic level or chronically eat it. I personally know of three deaths of individuals that over hydrated with good old water and died. But we all know too little of that will kill you too


Don't drink out of a well. We've never voted on fluoride here. Never been to Burger King. There are plenty of fluoride free bottled waters available here. I don't eat processes foods. My reasons for not wanting fluoride in my water have nothing to do with current views, I was discussing choice. 
You can argue all you want. My concerns are about the individuals right to choose.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Treating our drinking, showering/bathing, laundry, toilet water, irrigation water etc is just stupid. If people want fluoride pretty much any form is better, rinses, toothpaste etc. treating the water supply is a terrible way to deliver a consistent dosage.
Iodized salt is too, many people have stopped using table salt, there is so much in prepared food anyways, or are on a very low sodium diet, but the salt in prepared food often does not have iodine added. A lot of problems with thyroid and other things due to a poor way of delivering a substance.
This is all aside from the fact that people should have the right to add or not add whatever chemicals they want, not be forcibly taxed to fluoridate their lawn.
To the point of "Nature taking away the right to choose" people who are concerned about this test their water periodically to determine how much fluoride and other minerals it has, along with bacteria levels. The elements in a well VERY rarely ever change significantly.

Just anecdotal but grew up drinking very low fluoride well water, no or very little toothpaste with fluoride and I don't have a single filling.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Treating our drinking, showering/bathing, laundry, toilet water, irrigation water etc is just stupid. If people want fluoride pretty much any form is better, rinses, toothpaste etc. treating the water supply is a terrible way to deliver a consistent dosage.
> Iodized salt is too, many people have stopped using table salt, there is so much in prepared food anyways, or are on a very low sodium diet, but the salt in prepared food often does not have iodine added. A lot of problems with thyroid and other things due to a poor way of delivering a substance.
> This is all aside from the fact that people should have the right to add or not add whatever chemicals they want, not be forcibly taxed to fluoridate their lawn.
> To the point of "Nature taking away the right to choose" people who are concerned about this test their water periodically to determine how much fluoride and other minerals it has, along with bacteria levels. The elements in a well VERY rarely ever change significantly.
> ...


Sorry. I can't get worked up about fluoride in drinking water. There's no "opt in" clause when a city decides to put it in their drinking water.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> Treating our drinking, showering/bathing, laundry, toilet water, irrigation water etc is just stupid. If people want fluoride pretty much any form is better, rinses, toothpaste etc. treating the water supply is a terrible way to deliver a consistent dosage.
> Iodized salt is too, many people have stopped using table salt, there is so much in prepared food anyways, or are on a very low sodium diet, but the salt in prepared food often does not have iodine added. A lot of problems with thyroid and other things due to a poor way of delivering a substance.
> This is all aside from the fact that people should have the right to add or not add whatever chemicals they want, not be forcibly taxed to fluoridate their lawn.
> To the point of "Nature taking away the right to choose" people who are concerned about this test their water periodically to determine how much fluoride and other minerals it has, along with bacteria levels. The elements in a well VERY rarely ever change significantly.
> ...


Well you're a low caries risk, congratulate your mom - you got 90% of your oral flora from her. And you seem to have a good understanding of diet and nutrition. My only point with choice is that it's a community level decision not an individual decision. Communities all the time are propositioning to stop and start fluoridation. If you want it stopped, proposition in your area. It's a minimal cost to add it to a city water supply vs topical fluoridation programs. You are very correct though, topical fluoridation is much more effective than systemic with the exception of developing permanent dentition.

Most wells don't change quickly unless contaminated although there are concerns in areas near superfund sites and massive aquifers that have seen drastic soil alteration within short periods of time. Soil changes and well contamination was one of the first signs of trouble from the basin and range aquifer. Testing is a must for smart people. Thank you for your response.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree that this is a community level decision but there are viable options that allow people to choose on an individual basis and so obviously I believe those options would be preferable. I understand if others feel differently based on their world view.
I appreciate your response as well, information and constructive debate is always a good thing in my book.


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

I would fight tooth and nail (no pun intended) to stop my town from fluoridating our water. 

My kids grew up on well water and have about 3 cavities between them. Good dental hygiene is key. Putting poison in municipal drinking water for the good of the people is socialistic and patronizing.


----------

